# Playing HD wmv file in ubuntu



## 6x6 (Dec 4, 2009)

i tried playing sample HD clip (from windows 7) on ubuntu 9.10, but Totem Movie Player could not play it. then i installed gxine, it played the file but video was not smooth. then i installed VLC media player it played the file fine.

still file is not playing in Totem movie player. is there any way to play it in Totem, as i like the simple interface of Totem.

File detail: 
video codec: WVC1 1280x720 @30FPS audio codec: wma2
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/6757/screenshoth.th.png


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*hacktolive.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras_offline_installer

Try installing the restricted extras from the above link. Its good for an offline machine. I am not sure if it will help you, but still try it and please report. It's 82mB.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 5, 2009)

won't it work with VLC media player?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2009)

^VLC plays the file smoothly; but he wants to play it in Totem because of its simple interface.

Installing the codecs will solve the problem. w32codecs perhaps?


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Even I am using Totem Movie Player, but its in Mint 8. I clicked Help>about, it says Totem Movie Player, using Gstreamer 0.10.25. Any use perhaps?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

Install all propriety codecs. Totem should e able to play it. I've done that since Ubuntu 8.10 and it's worked every time.


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 5, 2009)

^thats what i think, i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, gxine and vlc are playing the file but totem could not. may be i have to install w32codecs from medibuntu's repository....
will report back after installing


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2009)

w32codecs may not be the solution but you can instead install totem-xine (search in synaptic) in place of regular totem which uses gstreamer.

Also add medibuntu repository for latest codecs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 6, 2009)

HD clips are those new vc-l something like that codec.
might not be supported yet by gstreamer.


----------

